# My prewar Schwinn Paramount



## MantonSmith (Dec 17, 2014)

Here are some pics of my Schwinn Paramount. I found this around 1990. The original owner seen me riding it once and he shouts at me "Thats my bike". He was a real nice guy. Sadly he passed on a few years later.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a killer bike. Always wanted a full chromed Paramount.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful bike AND an Excellent investment   

   Any chance the original owner told what year he bought it?
  If so you could help corroborate the serial Number with the year sold new.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 17, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> Beautiful bike AND an Excellent investment
> 
> Any chance the original owner told what year he bought it?
> If so you could help corroborate the serial Number with the year sold new.




  Thanks for your comments. The serial number is P5*, I wont disclose the last digit. 
 The original owner told me he bought it in 1940 and he said he went to the Schwinn factory in Chicago and bought it there.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is an article of the original owner of my Paramount after he passed away in 2005. Although the bike he is training on is not the Paramount.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 18, 2014)

congrats - really a jaw-dropper


----------



## highwheel431 (Dec 18, 2014)

Safety Warning!!!!

Look over this bike very carefully for cracks in the frame.  It has a more modern Paramount fork on the bike then it was built with.  I would be suspect of a front end collision that damaged the original fork.  The original fork can be seen in the newspaper article

My statements above are incorrect as stated below.  I was under the belief that the early Paramount's had the same style forks as the Superiors.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 18, 2014)

highwheel431 said:


> Safety Warning!!!!
> 
> Look over this bike very carefully for cracks in the frame.  It has a more modern Paramount fork on the bike then it was built with.  I would be suspect of a front end collision that damaged the original fork.  The original fork can be seen in the newspaper article.




Well I beg to differ with you as my Paramount has the original fork. As I stated about the newspaper article, the bike he is riding is not a Paramount.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 18, 2014)

highwheel431 said:


> Safety Warning!!!!
> 
> Look over this bike very carefully for cracks in the frame.  It has a more modern Paramount fork on the bike then it was built with.  I would be suspect of a front end collision that damaged the original fork.  The original fork can be seen in the newspaper article.





   The Fork Looks Correct and original to the bike. In fact a correct paramount fork often has a hole drilled in it that is
 too small to fit a Pivot bolt for a Brake through it. I'd bet that this is the case with this bike. The bike in the newspaper picture has a 
shouldered type Schwinn fork like these lower priced Schwinn 'Superior' models:


----------



## fattyre (Dec 21, 2014)

Those are all really sweet bikes.  I'd love to have and old Paramount track bike one day.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 11, 2015)

i gotta agree these are sweet rides ,but the first rides on a track bike will get you serious road rash ,i was just off moms property when i decided to coast across the street ,well i got a real quick lesson consisted of two skinned knees ,two skinned elbows ,a skinned chin ,a skinned ear and tore up my best gloves .good thing i wasn't going fast ,as chef on southpark says NOW CHILLEDREN ya gotta remember not to try n coast ! happened 50 years ago and i can remember quite well


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 11, 2015)

fortunately they got videos fer riding track (Fixed gear) the latest greatest new trend, bikes now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQu1rNs0an0


----------

